# Erstinspektion wirklich notwendig?



## tillibebek (8. März 2013)

Hi Leute,

mal ene Frage:

Habe seit Ende September ein Stage 7... bislang ca. 400km gefahren.

Eigentlich soll man ja nach 300km oder 300h eine Erstinspektion durchführen lassen. Im Moment scheint aber alles noch top eingestellt... zu welchem Zweck wird so eine Erstinspektion durchgeführt und was wird da geprüft? Ich würde nämlich ansonsten gerne noch 1000km fahren und dann so im Juli eine Jahresinspektion durchführen lassen.

Kann ich selbst einige Dinge prüfen?


----------



## sachse1 (8. März 2013)

Hallo,
also wenn man sich ein Versenderbike zulegt sind einige Schrauberkenntnisse von Vorteil...
Die Inspektion ist nach meiner Erfahrung nicht notwendig. Ich würde das Geld ( Interesse vorausgesetzt) lieber in Werkzeug, einen Montageständer etc. investieren, ein bisschen hier im Forum lesen und es selbst machen. Ansonsten eben eine Werkstatt. Die "Erstinspektion" finde ich aber sinnlos wenn jetzt alles gut läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (8. März 2013)

Grundlegen bei einer Inspektion, ist wie der Name schon sagt, sich das Rad im ganzen komplett durch zu sehen.

Also zuerst alle Schraubverbindungen und Schnellspanner ect. überprüfen ob sie fest sind.
Das ist sozusagen die sicherheitsrelevante Arbeit.

Danach kommt das Nach- und Einstellen von Bremse, Schaltung, Luftdruck, Fahrwerk.

Bei der Jahresinspektion schaut man sich zusätzlich die Lagerstelleung und die Federelemente an (ggf. Nachfetten/ Ölen) 

In deiner eigenen Verantwortung liegt, die optische Überprüfung deines Rades "vor jeder Fahr" und Ölen der Kette (ja, machen Leute schaffen nicht einmal das) das säubern der Abstreifer an Gabel und Dämpfer.
Das steht aber eigendlich Alles in deiner Betriebsanleitung und den Anleitungen deiner Komponenten.

 Kuka

edit: sonnst kann ich meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen.


----------



## SKn-Biker (8. März 2013)

Hallo,
Wie sieht es denn mit etwaigen Garantieansprüchen aus, wenn ich keine Inspektion machen lassen? Ich sehe das eigentlich ähnlich wie meine Vorredner und mache alles selbst. Denke sogar, dass ich Manches gewissenhafter und öfter kontrolliere, wie wenn ich das Bike einmal im Jahr zum Service bringe. Gut, Gabel und Dämpfer würde ich auch einschicken/wegbringen, denn Rest schafft man mit dem richtigen Werkzeug jedoch gut selbst.

Mfg


----------



## tillibebek (9. März 2013)

Gut, dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Also Schnellspanner überprüfen ist pille-panne, so oft wie ich Platten repariere  Gibt es ein bestimmtes Thema im Forum, wo mal die wichtigsten Arbeiten als Checkliste aufgelistet ist?

Was für ein Werkzeug würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## SKn-Biker (9. März 2013)

Also das wichtigste ist schonmal eine Gute Grundausstattung, d.h. Jeweils einen Satz Imbus und Torx (idealerweise als Ratschenset 1/4"), Schraubendreher (Schlitz & Kreuzschlitz), Spitzzange, Kombizange und Saitenschneider. Danach käme für mich gleich ein Drehmomentschlüssel (1- ~25Nm). Mit der Ausstattung kann man schonmal sämtliche Schrauben am Bike korrekt lösen und anziehen. Hilfsstoffe wären noch Bremsen-/Kettenreiniger, Kettenschmierstoff, mittelfeste Schraubensicherung und Montagefett. Dann hängt es davon ab was man selbst macht und was man machen lässt. Möchtest du alles selber machen, kann man die Liste sehr lang werden lassen:
Montageständer, Kettennieter, Kurbelabzieher, Kassettenabzieher, Kettenpeitsche, Innenlagerschlüssel, evtl. Pedalschlüssel (reicht auch 15mm Maulschl.), Steuersatzwerkzeug, Bleedingkit für die Bremse......etc.


Mfg


----------



## tillibebek (9. März 2013)

SKn-Biker schrieb:


> Also das wichtigste ist schonmal eine Gute Grundausstattung, d.h. Jeweils einen Satz Imbus und Torx (idealerweise als Ratschenset 1/4"), Schraubendreher (Schlitz & Kreuzschlitz), Spitzzange, Kombizange und Saitenschneider. Danach käme für mich gleich ein Drehmomentschlüssel (1- ~25Nm). Mit der Ausstattung kann man schonmal sämtliche Schrauben am Bike korrekt lösen und anziehen. Hilfsstoffe wären noch Bremsen-/Kettenreiniger, Kettenschmierstoff, mittelfeste Schraubensicherung und Montagefett. Dann hängt es davon ab was man selbst macht und was man machen lässt. Möchtest du alles selber machen, kann man die Liste sehr lang werden lassen:
> Montageständer, Kettennieter, Kurbelabzieher, Kassettenabzieher, Kettenpeitsche, Innenlagerschlüssel, evtl. Pedalschlüssel (reicht auch 15mm Maulschl.), Steuersatzwerkzeug, Bleedingkit für die Bremse......etc.
> 
> 
> Mfg




super, ich danke dir. werde mal bei bike-discount nach komplett-sets schauen.


----------



## SKn-Biker (9. März 2013)

Wenn du nicht zu weit weg von Bonn wohnst, würde ich direkt mal vor Ort schauen. Die haben im Moment schon ne Art Räumungsverkauf. Ich war am Freitag dort und habe gute Preise bekommen! ;-) Leider hatten sie nicht Alles da was ich suchte. :-( Bei einem Set musst du schauen ob es sich lohnt. Ich hab am Freitag viele Einzelteile gekauft. Meiner Meinung nach die bessere Variante gewesen! Dann hat und zahlt man auch nur das, was man auch braucht!

Mfg


----------



## Hangtime (9. März 2013)

Sehr interessant hier. So eine komplete Liste für den Jahres -Check würde mich auch mal interessieren. Wie genau sehe ich den ob ein Lager/Nabe hin ist?


----------



## tillibebek (10. März 2013)

SKn-Biker schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht zu weit weg von Bonn wohnst, würde ich direkt mal vor Ort schauen. Die haben im Moment schon ne Art Räumungsverkauf. Ich war am Freitag dort und habe gute Preise bekommen! ;-) Leider hatten sie nicht Alles da was ich suchte. :-( Bei einem Set musst du schauen ob es sich lohnt. Ich hab am Freitag viele Einzelteile gekauft. Meiner Meinung nach die bessere Variante gewesen! Dann hat und zahlt man auch nur das, was man auch braucht!
> 
> Mfg



habe bei bike-discount auch nichts gescheites gefunden als set. die haben alle kein drehmoment-schlüssel.


----------



## SKn-Biker (10. März 2013)

Wenn du einen Drehmomentschlüssel suchst und zufällig auch monatlich das Mountainbike-Magazin am Kiosk kaufst, kann ich dir ein 2-Jahresabo ans Herz legen. Habe ich auch so gemacht. Da gibt es dann den Syntace TorqueTool 1-20Nm dazu für Gesamt 99,80. Also entweder hast du einen Drehmomentschlüssel gekauft und bekommst gratis 24 Ausgaben der Zeitschrift, oder du kaufst 24 Ausgaben und bekommst gratis einen guten Drehmomentschlüssel. Kann man jetzt drehen wie man will!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

